# Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup on WOC



## braidey (Sep 1, 2008)

Have You Tried Make Up For Ever's High Defination Makeup?  I Have Heard Lots Of Good Reviews About It But None From Woc, So Are You Going To Buy In The Hype And Try It?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Totally. MUFE's foundation tend to be very WOC friendly and high-quality.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm really interested in trying this out too. It's not available in Australia so if any of you ladies happen to know the MAC equivalences of the MUF-HD foundation shades can you please post them up? I want to get it shipped over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which shade looks closest to NW43-45? I'm thinking 175. TIA


----------



## cheryl888 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

i really want this too and i am also in australia, i found a place in australia that sells it online but i have no idea what shade i am, if anyone knows what shade would suit NC30 skin it would be a big help


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Do a search on this topic. There are a couple woc color who have said this is a great product.


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Now I saw this demo'ed on HSN(which Im more in favor of instead of QVC because HSN actually uses black models and not just one "represenatative color of black women" model) and it looks awesome. That completely white HD powder looks heavenly,they used that on the black model(remember this is stark white powder now) and her skin looked flawless.


----------



## sweetface (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I love MUFE foundation (I use Face and Body) and I plan to get a sample of the HD one just to try. MUFE is great with natural looking skin matching though, so I don't think this formula would be any different


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I love MUFE...

I am NW47. 
I have used the MUFE Mat+ Velvet for awhile now!!! I love it
I am using the MUFE HD primer in #4 and the HD foundation in 180.
I set it with the HD powder.  I use the MAC 109 brush for flawless foundation application.  I use a small amount of the HD powder on each cheek, nose, forehead, and chin.  I buff it in.  It immediately decreases the size of pores, almost non-existent.
I do not wear foundation daily, especially in the summer.  Lately, I have been using only the HD powder.  It is great, especially on my T-zone.  I use MUFE All Mat first.  I would definitely try it.  Get a sample at Sephora.  I love it and have already bought a back-up.  It made my wedding pictures look flawless!


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I got that foundation in 170 Caramel 
(for medium skin with dark yellow undertones)

it's decent ..makes the inner of my face seems like I have a bronzer on ..but somewhat matches my borderline...its very  durable though ..and doesn't budge..I applied a sample on my borderline..and my face was all sweaty like lol ..from outside..that borderline didn't break a sweat at all.


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

* I think I might try : 155 Medium Beige (for medium skin with dark beige undertones)*


----------



## lavish_habits (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheryl888* 

 
_i really want this too and i am also in australia, i found a place in australia that sells it online but i have no idea what shade i am, if anyone knows what shade would suit NC30 skin it would be a big help_

 
Im NC25/30, and 125 was a perfect match for me. Also, Sephora.com has a shade finder, and you can use it to get a pretty good idea of what shade you'd be, it helped me to pick out shade 125, which was a dead on match.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavish_habits* 

 
_Also, Sephora.com has a shade finder, and you can use it to get a pretty good idea of what shade you'd be, it helped me to pick out shade 125, which was a dead on match._

 
Really?! Do you have a link to their shade finder?


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm an NC40 and I was a 153. Check out KarlaSugar's blog for swatches. I picked my shade by looking at her site and it turned out to be a perfect match.

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation


----------



## cheryl888 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spoiledkiwi* 

 
_I'm an NC40 and I was a 153. Check out KarlaSugar's blog for swatches. I picked my shade by looking at her site and it turned out to be a perfect match.

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation_

 
wow thanks the swatches helped alot


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheryl888* 

 
_i really want this too and i am also in australia, i found a place in australia that sells it online but i have no idea what shade i am, if anyone knows what shade would suit NC30 skin it would be a big help_

 
Oohh... which online store sells it online now? I'm in australia, and I wanna know too!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I have it (153) and I love it!!


----------



## Bey28 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm NC45/C7 in MAC and I use MUFE HD in 173. It's a perfect match. I was using MUFE face and body in #26 but since the HD came out a lot of Sephora stores don't stock #26. I don't mind the switch though because the HD looks great. And you don't have to use the white powder as it looks good on its own but using the powder does help it to set a bit.


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

hmm i guess i might stick w/ 170.


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

-------


----------



## lavish_habits (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Really?! Do you have a link to their shade finder?_

 
Here's the link:

Make Up For Ever at Sephora


----------



## amethyst_star (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I got a sample of MUFE's HD foundation in 170 at Sephora recently. I think 170 is the closest match but it might be just slightly too dark. I use MAC foundations in NC44, Moistureblend, Select Tint and also use MUFE's Face and Body #6. So far I like the feel of this foundation, gives me a satin, almost semi-matte finish. Coverage is buildable, lightweight to medium coverage.


----------



## cheryl888 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Oohh... which online store sells it online now? I'm in australia, and I wanna know too!_

 

hi
it sold at media makeup here is the link

HD Invisible Cover Foundation | Media Makeup Store | Makeup Forever products

its expensive though like everything else in australia


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

ok today I went to get matched by a Make up Artist at sephora (smashbox rep was there and matched me) she...she gave me a make over w/ #153 which is 

153 Golden Honey 
(for medium skin with olive undertones)
Item # 1097039 and its a perfect match...

I was sooooooo off! w/ the #170 lol and #155


----------



## Triskele (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I somehow got matched to 127 (I'm an NC40) and it's a little light...I think I might actually be 128 or 140.

On me, HD is super super super heavy. Like, I can actually feel it, like a mask. It's really good for when I'm performing under heavy lights, or when I know there are going to be a lot of cameras around, but it's really not an everyday foundation for me. Most of the time I stick to MUFE F&B.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I was wondering about the coverage of the HD foundation.  I want sheer, light coverage.  I think I am allergic to MAC foundations, so I was considering the HD, but I can't have a heavy mask like thing on my face.  Is Face and Body lighter?  If I'm an NC50 in MAC what would I be in the HD and the F&B?  Anyone know?  I did check out that blog with the swatches, but I'm still unsure.  175 maybe?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I want to try!!.. I think I am going to get a sample of the HD foundation tomorrow.


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm going to get the  smashbox HD foundation ...to have a lighter version of an HD foundation, because MUFE is tooooooooo much for my skin...:/...even the MA was telling me.
smashbox is amazingly light weight ..check it out.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I'm going to get the  smashbox HD foundation ...to have a lighter version of an HD foundation, because MUFE is tooooooooo much for my skin...:/...even the MA was telling me.
smashbox is amazingly light weight ..check it out._

 
Is it too heavy ?


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Is it too heavy ?_

 
on my skin it looked it heavy..the MUA did half face mufe HD and half face smash box HD ..and smashbox looked more natural and really light weight. ..mufe felt good on the face...but w/ both on ..I say smashbox was the winner...and it seems less harsh for some reason.


----------



## meanjeanster (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I read a really great review for it on this website Makeup Forever’s HD Makeup


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I swatched myself at sephora and it looked like 175 was perfect for me.  I asked for samples of 177 and 175 to take home cause the MUA recommended that I do a half face with each and take some pics.   

I'm not sure what happened between last night and this morning, but I put 175 on and although it looked great in the lighting in my bedroom when I went into the bathroom and attempted to take some pics around the house and in natural light it looked like a mask.  Not good.  Back to the old drawing board I guess...

I used the stippling brush and started out using very little because I wasn't sure of the coverage.  I didn't need much, and it was surprisingly light.  Lighter than SFF I think.


----------



## This Is Mine (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_on my skin it looked it heavy..the MUA did half face mufe HD and half face smash box HD ..and smashbox looked more natural and really light weight. ..mufe felt good on the face...but w/ both on ..I say smashbox was the winner...and it seems less harsh for some reason._

 
Are you using a brush or a sponge like the beauty blender to apply the HD?  I haven't used the HD yet but  I'm hoping to get to my local Sephora next week for a match.


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

has anyone had any problems with it turning orange? i currently use mac nc37 and i have problems with it getting a lil orange.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Has any NC30/35 here tried this yet? I want to switch from MAC to either Smashbox or MUFE and wanted to know other ladies opinions on them


----------



## aziajs (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I just tried Smashbox Wednesday at Ulta.  I really liked it.  I was surprised.  It was invisible on the skin.  I didn't look like I was wearing foundation.  It felt like nothing on the skin as well and the color match was better than I have found with MAC.  It also had good coverage.  It didn't oxidize and wore well for the few hours I had it on.  I was very impressed.  I used the Camera Ready Full Coverage in D1.


----------



## Scorpdva (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I recently have been using the MUFE HD powder. It really sets my makeup and keeps the oil away. My face really looks flawless when it's applied.


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *This Is Mine* 

 
_Are you using a brush or a sponge like the beauty blender to apply the HD? I haven't used the HD yet but I'm hoping to get to my local Sephora next week for a match._

 
hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





she applied it w/ the smashbox foundation brush..on half my face(I like how it look w/ the 187).


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Has any NC30/35 here tried this yet? I want to switch from MAC to either Smashbox or MUFE and wanted to know other ladies opinions on them_

 
try #155 in HD


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I went to sephora today got matched as a 177 i am nc45 and let me tell you the georgetown sephora is STINGY with samples she looked at me like I was crazy! nevermind i bought 2 mufe shadows the hd powder, smashbox concealer AND the LORAC luminizer cuz they "ran out of jars" so I couldnt sample that. HMPH i will be going to pentagon or annapolis from now on!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_cinday* 

 
_has anyone had any problems with it turning orange? i currently use mac nc37 and i have problems with it getting a lil orange._

 
I did notice a bronzish look to my forehead after wearing it for a few hours.  Now I didn't have a primer or anything underneath, just moisturizer and the foundation applied with the 187, very light application.  I'm guessing a primer will keep the oil away and will fix the bronzing, but I personally think that for $40 this foundation should look almost as good at the end of the day as it does in the beginning w/o all the "extras" u know?

Anyhoo, I'm gonna give it another shot.  It's a good thing I can sample them and even better that there are about a million Sephoras in the city I can get samples from.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I LOVE it!  I'm an NC50, so I wear number 175 in this foundation.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

okay...yup imma give this a try..y'all are just raving about this thing so I know its gotta be good! I'm an NC50 so it looks like I should be trying out #175.....im attacking the counter today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks ladies! I'll let u know how it goes.....it better give me that Diva look..hahaha


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Um Hi..

I FINALLY got a sample of MUFE HD foundation after fighting with the girl @ the counter then calling MUFE head office to prove that the counter should be giving out samples.
Anyway.. I am wearing the HD foundation right this moment.. don't know the shade.. think its the second darkest.. love it!  And even though I had a bad experience and that counter I will be purchasing it when I am done with the MAC studio fix liquid.

C


----------



## nicemeka (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I went to the Sephora in Pentagon City, and they gave me a sample. I'm NW45 she matched me up with 178 in MUFE.


----------



## bebe_tc (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

This is one of the best foundations I've try and in conjunction w/ the HD powder is super the colors are great and they have a great variety to choose !!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm an NC 50 as well and oddly enough, 178 is the one that looks best on me.  175 and 177 looked like masks.  I went to the MUFE boutique and tried them out, and the MUA color matched me to 177.  She gave me a sample to take home, but the next morning when I put it on..  mask.  I already had a sample of 178 from sephora (oddly enough the MUFE boutique didn't have this shade..  she didn't even mention it.  She only had 177 and then 180) and 178 was a perfect match I thought. I only wore it for a few hours, so I didn't get a chance to see any oxidation, but I'm gonna give it another go on Friday night when I go out and pics will be taken.  

I'm a little wary about purchasing though because I'm having some issues with foundations giving me these teeny tiny little bumps on my face by the end of the day.  I don't know what that's all about.  I'm thinking a trip to a dermatologist is in order if this keeps up.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm NC-45 and Sephora gave me a sample of 175... Love this product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I need to experiment more with the powder. I purchased the powder but haven't used it enough to draw a solid conculsion. I tend to like loose powders  (I use loose blot or MUFE super matte), they feel good on the skin. This HD powder has a different feel, but I will try again in the next couple of days. I find the Mac Studio Fix Fluid heavy, this didn't feel heavy to me at all!
HTH's


----------



## d n d (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicemeka* 

 
_I went to the Sephora in Pentagon City, and they gave me a sample. I'm NW45 she matched me up with 178 in MUFE._

 

So was this a good match?  I wear NW45 too but we don't have a Sephora where I live so I am not sure which color I would get.


----------



## damsel (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

i bought this foundation a few months ago and i've been loving it. seriously, it's the best foundation i have tried to date. i love that you only need a small amount to provide great coverage. i usually use 2 pumps and i'm good to go. i'm nc50 and i picked this up in 177. it looks very natural, almost like a 2nd skin. i used to use studio fix [powder or liquid] and it always felt heavy, like there was something on my face. this does not do that. it also does not break me out like studio fix did. i adore this stuff!


----------



## d n d (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i bought this foundation a few months ago and i've been loving it. seriously, it's the best foundation i have tried to date. i love that you only need a small amount to provide great coverage. i usually use 2 pumps and i'm good to go. i'm nc50 and i picked this up in 177. it looks very natural, almost like a 2nd skin. i used to use studio fix [powder or liquid] and it always felt heavy, like there was something on my face. this does not do that. it also does not break me out like studio fix did. i adore this stuff!_

 
Is this good for oily skin too?  The only MAC foundation that works for me is Studio Tech but it tends to be really greasy towards the end of the day which really looks and feels gross.  I need a foundation that will stay put and not break me out!


----------



## damsel (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Is this good for oily skin too?  The only MAC foundation that works for me is Studio Tech but it tends to be really greasy towards the end of the day which really looks and feels gross.  I need a foundation that will stay put and not break me out!_

 
i happen to have oily skin. i use prep + prime spf 50 under my foundation. if my face gets oily towards the end the day i just blot it and my foundation stays intact. i want to try their all mat primer thought, because i heard it was suppose to be good for oil-control. i will say this, when i used studio fix my face would be ridiculously oily in an hour. i don't have this problem with the hd.


----------



## NaturalT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Oky in sort of in a rut. I purchased the 173 shade on friday after I got color tested at Sephora. It looked great in the light and in the day light however when I took a flash picture, I got a very bright ashy, demarcation on the jawline look :-(. I thought that it may have been the HD powder (which is wonderful!!) but it was really the foundation. It feels great on the skin and I can't wait to use it in the cooler weather but im worried about what shade to get since the 175 seems to dark and red and the 177 which is yellow based would be wayy to dark. 

I tried the 173 with MSF dark today and the charged water to blend and it seems to look pretty good together. I will get lighter in the winter but I really dont want to look ashy/ pasty! Any suggestions?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I'm going to get the  smashbox HD foundation ...to have a lighter version of an HD foundation, because MUFE is tooooooooo much for my skin...:/...even the MA was telling me.
smashbox is amazingly light weight ..check it out._

 
Then she probably didn't apply it correctly, because even though it's a full coverage makeup, it's an invisible finish with a featherlight texture. So if you could see it or feel it on the skin to the point where you could say it was too much for your skin, she either applied the wrong color or applied it very heavily.  Also applying it without the primer underneath causes it to tug across the natural texture of the skin, and to correct that people just use more of the makeup.  


Every client I've matched and applied it to absolutely loves it! It's the best shade range we've had since Becca (RIP), and I encourage everyone to try it, at least get a color match and wear it for a few hours and see how you like it.  But it's really a 3-step process; you need the primer and the powder to get the full flawless effect of it.  And I like to apply it with the Nylon Kabuki Brush.  It's pricey but worth it, because it doesn't absorb the makeup into the the bristles, and it lays down the foundation very very evenly and buffs it in for an airbrushed look.  IMO you get better coverage w/ the nylon kabuki than with the 187 or any variation of a stippling brush because it's dense.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I love this product, It doesn't ever feel caked on to me... I am an NC45 and I was matched to 173...


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Okay I went to Sepora to purchase the foundation and ended up purchasing #173 rather than #175.  It matches my neck and doesn't appear like a mask...go figure! It looks so natural even after the powder is applied.
Love this product! Now I have to try the primers!


----------



## makeba (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Man i am nw40 in mac and was wondering what shade would suit me!! Can yall help a sista out please!


----------



## carandru (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I have to say that I love it!!!  I got a color matched to #175 and got a sample that I am sad to see run out. . I cringe at paying the $40 a bottle, so that really the only draw back, lol.  The coverage was really good and it really didn't look like I was wearing makeup at all.  It matches very well, but I feel like it may be just a tab bit dark for my face in some areas.But it blends into my necks so I'm thinking of going sephora to pick up a sample of a lighter shade just to see if I like that better lol.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Um Hi..

I FINALLY got a sample of MUFE HD foundation after fighting with the girl @ the counter then calling MUFE head office to prove that the counter should be giving out samples.
Anyway.. I am wearing the HD foundation right this moment.. don't know the shade.. think its the second darkest.. love it!  And even though I had a bad experience and that counter I will be purchasing it when I am done with the MAC studio fix liquid.

C_

 
Sorry to hear about your negative experience!  Which shade(s) did you end up sampling?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Sorry to hear about your negative experience! Which shade(s) did you end up sampling?_

 
You know the girl didn't even give me the shade name.. WTF
I believe it was the second darkest shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think she was mad because MUFE head office had to call her..


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I found I need two colours (173/175) to get a match that doesn't oxizide grey or orange for me.  hth!


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I was looking into this, and then when I saw it was $40 a bottle, I thought about it (cus I go through foundations really quick) unless I am working in HD or gonna be using it on a paid job, I dont think I need it.  But the coverage is nice.


----------



## vetters77 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

MUFE HD was my 1st liquid foundation. I always imagined I would have dreaded line of demarcation, break out, or look like I had a mask on. I've used only powder foundation, including studio fix (YUCK!) and I'm almost sad to say that HD has now replaced my fav. Clarins powder foundation! I never imagined that was possible!!

I'm NC30-35ish and was matched to HD# 155. It's absolutely amazing with the powder. I use my olay spf 30 as my base and apply HD with the elusive MAC 180, and the powder with the too faced kabuki. The finish is inconceivably flawless!!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

OMGOOOOOOOOOSH!!! Y'GUYS...THIS HD mAKEUP IS THE STUFFFFF!!! Shoooott! I have this on right now and its hottttt, oh my gosh its so natural and gives ur skin this "Naomi Campbell Runway Flawless" look with out looking made-up!!! I LOVE THIS HD MAKEUP! No, seriously ladies, this is the ish right here!!!! 

I got a sample today from the counter, the MA said they dont "usually" give samples...i was like "okaaaay, how do you expect ppl to buy a $50 bottle of stuff they haven't tried out for themselves?"(it's approx that in Canada) So when he figured he couldnt mess with me he gave me a sample.....(bright n' fasty)...I tried the #175 and Im an NC50, it fits me perfect...it blends like a dream too...i love it ladies, 

if you havent tried it, its time to try it...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for raving about it ladies, now im in love...


----------



## jdechant (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spoiledkiwi* 

 
_I'm an NC40 and I was a 153. Check out KarlaSugar's blog for swatches. I picked my shade by looking at her site and it turned out to be a perfect match.

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation_

 

Thanks for the info! I am a NC40 and after I seen the swatches on the link you provided, I know for a fact that 153 would work best for me! THanks again!!!


----------



## lavish_habits (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I like this Foundation too. I think the people who are saying its too heavy are applying it wrong; it _is_ a heavier foundation, but it shouldnt look that way on your skin if you use the right method of application. It literally only takes a TINY bit to do my whole face, and I use my 187 brush to apply. I think application is key with this foundation.


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm gonna have to wait until CHRISTMAS to try this as it's not out in the UK yet and I don't wanna pay £££ for it anyway as we're ripped off enough here as it is.

It sounds great! I'm getting bored of my L'oreal Hip now and have been contemplating going back to MAC's Moistureblend but I'll hold out for this.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Oh my gosh can u imagine, just as my sample for HD is finishing up....I went to the counter yesterday and they dont even have the Foundation in stock yet..here in Canada at The Bay (dept store) , can u imagine??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to wait approx 1 week and 1/2 for it to reach stores here in Calgary.

This sucks.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I got a sample of the HD foundation last week and have been using it for the past couple days.  It's ok.  I wouldn't buy it.  It does feel weightless on the skin, it is very natural looking, and the color match is pretty good.  But, the foundation doesn't have enough coverage for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

The color match wasn't great for me.  So no MUFE HD.  Oh well.


----------



## valabdalnabi (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

the eyeshadow is great..I have gold...make up forever is great for medium to dark skin tones...and is a must in their make up bags.  Very popular in the middle east...and in arabic makeup


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

well I love it and I guess I have to buy it I just cannot well could not believe i am a NC 45 and got matched to 177 but sure enough thats what I am!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

is it yellow enough?  I'm nc40 and south asian so i need it to be yellow... I'm guessing 153# would suit me but worried abt the undertones.  I'm from the UK so am unable to try it... what do u guys think? 

Ive requested a CP for it.


----------



## User67 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Okay, you guys are making me sooooo curious about this foundation! I am going to go get a sample today while I'm at the mall, I'm really excited to try it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Okay, you guys are making me sooooo curious about this foundation! I am going to go get a sample today while I'm at the mall, I'm really excited to try it!_

 

I was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Hmm, I def will be trying this one out fa sho!  My MUFE face and body is gonna be out in a little bit and this sounds so wonderful.  I may try the powder first with my face and body tho....because pressed powder over face and body doesn't give the effect I want...


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Oh my gosh can u imagine, just as my sample for HD is finishing up....I went to the counter yesterday and they dont even have the Foundation in stock yet..here in Canada at The Bay (dept store) , can u imagine??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to wait approx 1 week and 1/2 for it to reach stores here in Calgary.

This sucks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They have it at Sephora.


----------



## User67 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

So I got a sample today! I'm normally NC42 in the Studio Fix Fluid & they matched me with #153 which is a perfect match. I really love the coverage & how it feels on the skin. So far I am impressed, I need to wear it tomorrow all day so I can see how it holds up on my oil slick skin.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_So I got a sample today! I'm normally NC42 in the Studio Fix Fluid & they matched me with #153 which is a perfect match. I really love the coverage & how it feels on the skin. So far I am impressed, I need to wear it tomorrow all day so I can see how it holds up on my oil slick skin._

 

Really hun?  So you think NC42 and 153 are an exact match... I'm nc40 and thought 153 would be a good match for me too?  Will it be ok or should i consider one shade lighter?


----------



## User67 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Really hun?  So you think NC42 and 153 are an exact match... I'm nc40 and thought 153 would be a good match for me too?  Will it be ok or should i consider one shade lighter?_

 
I would atleast use the #153 as a starting point & if it's too dark, then try 1 shade lighter. I'm excited to wear the HD today & give it a real test run. I hope I am not an oil slick by the end of the day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I would atleast use the #153 as a starting point & if it's too dark, then try 1 shade lighter. I'm excited to wear the HD today & give it a real test run. I hope I am not an oil slick by the end of the day!_

 

Please please post and let us know how you like it...I am gonna go try it this weekend!


----------



## makeba (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

i am dying to see your beautiful faces wearing this foundation!!! please post!! i gotta check this product out soon!


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalT* 

 
_Oky in sort of in a rut. I purchased the 173 shade on friday after I got color tested at Sephora. It looked great in the light and in the day light however when I took a flash picture, I got a very bright ashy, demarcation on the jawline look :-(. I thought that it may have been the HD powder (which is wonderful!!) but it was really the foundation. It feels great on the skin and I can't wait to use it in the cooler weather but im worried about what shade to get since the 175 seems to dark and red and the 177 which is yellow based would be wayy to dark. 

I tried the 173 with MSF dark today and the charged water to blend and it seems to look pretty good together. I will get lighter in the winter but I really dont want to look ashy/ pasty! Any suggestions?_

 

We have the EXACT same issue. Try using the #4 primer. It darkens your skin. 177 looked like I poured chocolate on my face and 175 is way too red.    Maybe a tinted powder will fix it too. 

I can't afford to mix two foundations. This is why I don't do MAC foundation, it's like they forget those of use right in the middle.  Mixing NC45 and NC50 is time consuming and it's expensive.


----------



## User67 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Okay, so I wore it all day today with the HD loose powder on top & I am pretty impressed. It got a little shiny & I had to touch up with blot powder a little, but it never turned super oily like I was worried about. It wears very nicely & stays true to color as well. However I find that it still flashes lighter in photographs just like the SFF does at times. So I was a little disappointed that it didn't keep it's promise to photograph well. But, overall I think it's a really nice foundation & I may invest in a bottle eventually. For now I will just enjoy my sample until it's gone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Okay, so I wore it all day today with the HD loose powder on top & I am pretty impressed. It got a little shiny & I had to touch up with blot powder a little, but it never turned super oily like I was worried about. It wears very nicely & stays true to color as well. However I find that it still flashes lighter in photographs just like the SFF does at times. So I was a little disappointed that it didn't keep it's promise to photograph well. But, overall I think it's a really nice foundation & I may invest in a bottle eventually. For now I will just enjoy my sample until it's gone._

 

Did you like it better or as Much as MAC or pretty much evenly scored?


----------



## User67 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Did you like it better or as Much as MAC or pretty much evenly scored?_

 
About even I think. I think that the #153 is the best foundation match I have ever had though. It matches me even better than the NC42 SFF. Which is amazing because my skin is very hard to match.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I just had a Makeover at the CCO and they used Bobbi Brown Foundation on me...It actually looks and feels wonderful...I am waiting to see how long it lasts.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

well i got color matched and a sample today...i'm gonna try this for church to see what the real deal is for me


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

* Quote:

   Originally Posted by carandru 

 
I have to say that I love it!!!  I got a color matched to #175 and got a sample that I am sad to see run out. . I cringe at paying the $40 a bottle, so that really the only draw back, lol.  The coverage was really good and it really didn't look like I was wearing makeup at all.  It matches very well, but I feel like it may be just a tab bit dark for my face in some areas. But it blends into my necks so I'm thinking of going Sephora to pick up a sample of a lighter shade just to see if I like that better lol.

 
I know it is sometimes difficult to shell out that much cash for makeup..but, I say if you find a product (especially something such as foundation, where it is SO hard to find the *perfect* color, texture, and finish), then it's just something ya gotta do
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides, the bottle will most likely last you a least a few months..And, look at it this way: How much are you spending in the long run on makeup you don't like (or, in the end, cannot use)..foundations you think are a match in the store, then end up looking shitty once you hit the street..Or, a product that's just o.k., and you'll wear it, maybe a few times; then maybe you'll toss it in the bottom of your makeup box, and there it'll sit for a long time..'till you buy yet another less-expensive-but-less-than-stellar product. Those end up costing you much more in the end..Foundation should be seamless..flawless. When you find the right one, you don't mind wearing it. And that counts for a LOT! I think it MORE THAN makes up for the cost of a product if you like wearing it and it makes your skin look great. If you have found the perfect one, consider yourself lucky (know how many women CAN'T EVER find *the* foundation?)..and GO GET that bottle!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*


----------



## trindee (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I went to Sephora on Saturday and was matched to 177. (I wear SFF in NW45) I think it's a good match. I got a sample of it, which I wore on Sunday during the day and again to work on yesterday. The coverage was decent, but I think I like the look and coverage I get with SFF better. I will finish the sample and decide if I want to buy a full sized one.


----------



## alka1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

has anyone tried the new HD kabuki brush? How do you like it?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I went in to get colour matched for HD and none of them looked right. Even the MUA said the HD is only good if a good colour match exists. Beyond shades, the undertones (ie. yellow vs olive) have to be considered... 

I didn't go away empty handed though, their HD Foundation brushes on are off the hook!

My MUFE makeup artist said she officially retired all her other foundation brushes since she found these... She uses them for everything. I picked up the 35N brush.

Also picked up HD primer #2 Mauve... so far I'm very happy with my purchases


----------



## TeeGee (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trindee* 

 
_I went to Sephora on Saturday and was matched to 177. (I wear SFF in NW45) I think it's a good match. I got a sample of it, which I wore on Sunday during the day and again to work on yesterday. The coverage was decent, but I think I like the look and coverage I get with SFF better. I will finish the sample and decide if I want to buy a full sized one._

 
I purchased 180....FLAWLESS! i couldnt even tell I had on foundatipn except  for the flawless finish!! I LOVE IT!!!! I love the MATTE VELVET+ as well. Go that in 80. It looked dark when i saw it but when i tested it, it was seamless!


----------



## Bey28 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Then she probably didn't apply it correctly, because even though it's a full coverage makeup, it's an invisible finish with a featherlight texture. So if you could see it or feel it on the skin to the point where you could say it was too much for your skin, she either applied the wrong color or applied it very heavily.  Also applying it without the primer underneath causes it to tug across the natural texture of the skin, and to correct that people just use more of the makeup.  


Every client I've matched and applied it to absolutely loves it! It's the best shade range we've had since Becca (RIP), and I encourage everyone to try it, at least get a color match and wear it for a few hours and see how you like it.  But it's really a 3-step process; you need the primer and the powder to get the full flawless effect of it.  And I like to apply it with the Nylon Kabuki Brush.  It's pricey but worth it, because it doesn't absorb the makeup into the the bristles, and it lays down the foundation very very evenly and buffs it in for an airbrushed look.  IMO you get better coverage w/ the nylon kabuki than with the 187 or any variation of a stippling brush because it's dense._

 

which primer would you suggest if i'm #173?


----------



## trindee (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeeGee* 

 
_I purchased 180....FLAWLESS! i couldnt even tell I had on foundatipn except  for the flawless finish!! I LOVE IT!!!! I love the MATTE VELVET+ as well. Go that in 80. It looked dark when i saw it but when i tested it, it was seamless!_

 


You got it in 180 and you wear NW45? I looked at 178, but when I swatched it, it was too red. The 177 was dead on. I want to try to the Matte+Velvet, maybe that will be my next purchase. I want to try one of the primers, I use Smashbox and it's ok, I want to see how the HD one works.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm NC35 and I bought 128, which is a great match. I also purchased the HD powder as a finish after applying foundation. It definitely smooths out everything and what's great about this powder is it's great for any skin tone since it's translucent! It does not dry out your skin and it slightly mattifies it. I like MUF's HD foundation better than the Dior Skin forever foundation because it certainly felt and looked more natural. Although I have to admit, the Dior foundation definitely made my skin glowy and flawless. lol, however I didn't get a cakey and heavy feel from this as I did for the Dior one. MUF has more ranges to choose from, whereas Dior has only a limited selection. 

Basically for me, it all comes down to natural with nice coverage but not to the point where I feel like my face is caked up with MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a pic comparison. 






MUF HD 128 foundation
HD powder
MAC ambering rose blush
MAC partymate lipstick
Kat Von D beethoven e/s palette
Blacktrack Fluidline

And this is with the Dior Skin forever extreme wear foundation in Med Beige 030. 






Also wearing:

NARS Orgasm blush
NARS lipgloss in pillowtalk
MAC bootblack liquid liner
MAC e/s in shroom, stars 'n rockets, parfait amour, idol eyes


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

blueangel, i also got 128 and it blends flawlessly into my skin!  are you using any of the MUFE HD primers?  i'm not sure which to get.  sadly, the HD powder makes my face look pale.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_blueangel, i also got 128 and it blends flawlessly into my skin!  are you using any of the MUFE HD primers?  i'm not sure which to get.  sadly, the HD powder makes my face look pale._

 
I did buy the HD primer in neutral (0) My MU go on smooth after applying, it was lightweight, and it moisturized my face. However, I didn't feel that much of a difference if I used any other primer or moisturizer IMO. 

Hmm, I have heard of some ppl having problems with the HD powder making them look pale. Are you using a kabuki brush? Also, did you tap the excess off? Sometimes a little goes a long way, so you don't need to pack on the powder. I just tap a little bit of powder into the cap and buff it out like I would for a BE mineral foundation. Everyone's face and reaction to MU is different, so what might work for one person might not work for them.


----------



## TeeGee (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trindee* 

 
_You got it in 180 and you wear NW45? I looked at 178, but when I swatched it, it was too red. The 177 was dead on. I want to try to the Matte+Velvet, maybe that will be my next purchase. I want to try one of the primers, I use Smashbox and it's ok, I want to see how the HD one works._

 
Strange huh.... Just beacuse of your post im going back to Sephora to try the 177. I didnt even look at it because the sample a friend of mine gave me was like dead on. But im gonna go see.. HEY I will just have 2..LOL.. But I really like the matte velvet!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I'm in love... and ive old tried it on the once.  Thanks to Mrsjrizzle CP'ing me some to the UK... I couldnt wait to try it.  153 is PERFECT for me (Mac nc40) and I love how it covers like SFF but looks and feels like mineralize SF/Select.  LOVE!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_We have the EXACT same issue. Try using the #4 primer. It darkens your skin. 177 looked like I poured chocolate on my face and 175 is way too red.    Maybe a tinted powder will fix it too. 

I can't afford to mix two foundations. This is why I don't do MAC foundation, it's like they forget those of use right in the middle.  Mixing NC45 and NC50 is time consuming and it's expensive._

 
The #4 primer is not designed to "darken" the skin; it's actually designed to brighten the skin and warm up fickle tones.  The orange of it counteracts discoloration and offers a brightening effect but it shouldn't be making your skin look darker.  However, if you're between shades it's a good way to make the lighter shade work for you rather than mixing 2 foundations.  You can also add a drop of concealer with your foundation to adjust the color.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_which primer would you suggest if i'm #173?_

 
Number 4 is the best primer for WoC, it brightens up the skin, warms up the tone and helps to hide discolorations without changing the actual tones of the skin.  If you don't have concerns with that and just want a basic primer, try the #0.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* 

 
_I did buy the HD primer in neutral (0) My MU go on smooth after applying, it was lightweight, and it moisturized my face. However, I didn't feel that much of a difference if I used any other primer or moisturizer IMO. 

Hmm, I have heard of some ppl having problems with the HD powder making them look pale. Are you using a kabuki brush? Also, did you tap the excess off? Sometimes a little goes a long way, so you don't need to pack on the powder. I just tap a little bit of powder into the cap and buff it out like I would for a BE mineral foundation. Everyone's face and reaction to MU is different, so what might work for one person might not work for them._

 
HD Powder does tend to make a lot of people look light.  I've tried applying many different ways and mostly in pictures, except for pics in natural light, it always makes me look a little ashy.  Setting with Mist & Fix spray helps but once I finish the HD Powder, I'm thinking I might go back to the Super Matte Loose Powder, it's the only one that goes on invisible for me, and it controls my oil since HD foundation isn't a matte finish.  Just like you said, what works for some doesn't work for all =(


----------



## NaturalT (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Okay, so I wore it all day today with the HD loose powder on top & I am pretty impressed. It got a little shiny & I had to touch up with blot powder a little, but it never turned super oily like I was worried about. It wears very nicely & stays true to color as well. H*owever I find that it still flashes lighter in photographs* just like the SFF does at times. So I was a little disappointed that it didn't keep it's promise to photograph well. But, overall I think it's a really nice foundation & I may invest in a bottle eventually. For now I will just enjoy my sample until it's gone._

 
I noticed the same thing with my color! It think i will have to wait until winter comes in order to get a better match for my skin (i tried 173 which looked great in person but looked light in pictures when I used it last month). The other ones were too dark but i loveee the texture of the makeup


----------



## crystrill (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I bought it this weekend while I was at Sephora, along with the MUFE 5 Camouflage Cream Palette (No 4). I LOVE THEM BOTH!

First of all, after the MA put the palette on me I really didn't need that much foundation... at all. I can't explain how much I love this palette. Anyhoo, then he put the foundation on me and I fell in love. My face looked so smooth and even. Like, have you ever been doing your makeup a certain way for a really long time and THOUGHT you were doing good... until you found something better? THAT'S exactly how I feel about these 2 products. 

I took some pictures with it on. If I didn't look like a crack head in them all I would post them. Maybe later I will take newer pics and post them with a before and after. 

But seriously, even if you don't get the HD foundation, try out the concealer palette. It's $36 but SO worth it to me. My friend (pnuttbuttajelli on the forums) even was like, "WOW! You look AWAKE!" after the MA put it on me. 

I love them both so much I just ordered the HD Microfinish Powder online (even though I could have bought it in person, there's a store close to my job... geez I'm lazy). MAYBE eventually I will buy the MUFE primer.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I have a similar experience.  I went ahead and picked up the foundation in 177 and wore it out for the first time yesterday.  I saw a friend I haven't seen in a few months along with someone else who hadn't seen me in years and I got a ton of compliments on my skin.  My friend e-mailed me today and said that the other girl wanted to know what I had been up to lately, she said I was glowing.  Now if that's not a reason to pick up this foundation I don't know what is.  It looked flawless and although it was very warm out, I didn't need to pull out my powder to blot.  Can't say enough great things about this foundation.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

At first I wasn't sure about this foundation. I wear Nc45-Nc50 in MAC. I tried the 173 too ashy then 175 it looked good but just to be sure I tried the 177. It was way too dark. So 175 it was. I really like it. I have never felt a foundation so light. It's wonderful I got the powder too. The only thing is I have really dry skin (my face takes everything like a sponge) so extra moisture is a must. This can sometimes make me look oily I'm trying to find a solution to this any suggestions?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Oh my gosh can u imagine, just as my sample for HD is finishing up....I went to the counter yesterday and they dont even have the Foundation in stock yet..here in Canada at The Bay (dept store) , can u imagine??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have to wait approx 1 week and 1/2 for it to reach stores here in Calgary.

This sucks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
go to Sears..


----------



## shygirl (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I have pics of the foundation in shade 177 - Cognac (for dark skin with yellow undertones).

http://specktra.net/f167/makeup-ever...ml#post1255004

I used this foundation for my wedding last month. My close-up portraits turned out great!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Oh my gosh can u imagine, just as my sample for HD is finishing up....I went to the counter yesterday and they dont even have the Foundation in stock yet..here in Canada at The Bay (dept store) , can u imagine??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to wait approx 1 week and 1/2 for it to reach stores here in Calgary.

This sucks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_go to Sears.._

 

Wha...??  SEARS sells MUFE in Canada??


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_
Wha...??  SEARS sells MUFE in Canada??_

 

yup the downtown Vancouver Sears store is the MakeUp Forever Pro location... the staff there are awesome...

so are the girls that man the Anna Sui counter at that location... just the sweetest sales help


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Hello ladies,

Can anyone help me find my shade? the MAs in Sephora here are ..hmm how do you say it nicely? CRAP?

They're forever matching me to super light foundations and making me look like the undead. I'm NC 43/43.5. I know you can't give me the exact shade , I was looking to narrow it down to 2 or 3 shades to try. The 173 sounds about right to me..what do you guys think?


----------



## sh3lby70 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm really interested in trying this out too. It's not available in Australia so if any of you ladies happen to know the MAC equivalences of the MUF-HD foundation shades can you please post them up? I want to get it shipped over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which shade looks closest to NW43-45? I'm thinking 175. TIA_

 
Hi Golden Girl, I have just found out that Media Makeup in Adelaide sell this product.  Thought you'd like to know ;o)

Media Makeup | | Make up courses and school in Adelaide, South Australia; also cosmetics, make up education


----------



## sh3lby70 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Oohh... which online store sells it online now? I'm in australia, and I wanna know too!_

 
I'm in Australia as well, try Media Makeup | | Make up courses and school in Adelaide, South Australia; also cosmetics, make up education

Good Luck!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

oops... totally posted in the wrong thread


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I just picked this up in shade 128 Almond (for medium skin with beige undertones). When the Sephora SA swatched it on me it looked like a perfect match, but I used it this morning along with a light dusting of the HD Powder and in the mirror it looked great but in pictures I had a serious white cast on my face. Not sure if its the HD Powder or if I should get a darker shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I just picked this up in shade 128 Almond (for medium skin with beige undertones). When the Sephora SA swatched it on me it looked like a perfect match, but I used it this morning along with a light dusting of the HD Powder and in the mirror it looked great but in pictures I had a serious white cast on my face. Not sure if its the HD Powder or if I should get a darker shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thoughts anyone?_

 
I personally think its the HD Powder.  I had that same problem.  

I love the consistency of this foundation, but unfortunately, I could not get the PERFECT match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, back to my MAC foundations.


----------



## makeupbynazra (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I have tried it and I LOVE IT! I'm #153 and it disappears into my skin. This foundation is worth the price. Go to sephora and just test it out. it can't hurt.
Nazra


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I just picked this up in shade 128 Almond (for medium skin with beige undertones). When the Sephora SA swatched it on me it looked like a perfect match, but I used it this morning along with a light dusting of the HD Powder and in the mirror it looked great but in pictures I had a serious white cast on my face. Not sure if its the HD Powder or if I should get a darker shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thoughts anyone?_

 

The HD powder did this to me....


----------



## Odette (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_At first I wasn't sure about this foundation. I wear Nc45-Nc50 in MAC. I tried the 173 too ashy then 175 it looked good but just to be sure I tried the 177. It was way too dark. So 175 it was. I really like it. I have never felt a foundation so light. It's wonderful I got the powder too. The only thing is I have really dry skin (my face takes everything like a sponge) so extra moisture is a must. This can sometimes make me look oily I'm trying to find a solution to this any suggestions?_

 
Once you've applied your moisturizer blot off any excess with a tissue before applying your foundation. This was suggested by Kevin Bennett, he is the  U.S. Director of Artistry and Development for MUFE .


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

i bought 170, and I use NC45 in MAC.  It *may* be a little light, but I didn't like the tone of the 173 in the store. I'm not going to buy it again.  I like my Velvet Mat + better.  The coverage is a little too light for my liking. BTW, I have oily, young skin, no wrinkles. A few dark brown spots from acne.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

wifey I got the 173 HD too and I just need more coverage. I tried it with and w/o the caramel primer but I'm not really happy with the coverage or the color. I think I'm just going to get another Studio Tech. I just ran out.


----------



## makeba (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

i went to sephora over the weekend and purchased MUFE HD #170. she tried other shades and they were either to light or peachy. this one worked very well. what i like is that i can build the coverage where i need it and it doesnt look caked on. i have hyperpigmentation on my cheeks and i hate it. after applying the foundation and then nw40 select concealer on my cheeks it provided about 95% of coverage of the dark areas which is good. i didnt see so much darkness peeking thru like some of my other foundations allow.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I bought shade #177 today aswell as #70 in Mat Velvet. I'm a MUFE convert! I can't go back to MAC foundations now.

I didn't get the HD powder after that thread I did on Silica powder on black skin a couple of mths ago though. I think it's a waste of money.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

I got matched at Sephora. I think the MA was colorblind. The match was much too dark. It looked awful! MUFE HD 177 looked like chocolate mud on me. 

Because of all of the good things I read about this foundation, I'm going to try again. I'm a NW43 in MAC Select and MAC MSF. Can anyone suggest a shade for my skintone that is lighter than HD 177.


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

OMG I really want this foundation it sounds too good to be true. Now I just need to find somewhere that stocks it in the UK.....


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Hello!! I really think I'm going to get mufe hd in 170 or 173. Anyone have pictures wearing either shade foundation? Thx in advance!


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I got matched at Sephora. I think the MA was colorblind. The match was much too dark. It looked awful! MUFE HD 177 looked like chocolate mud on me. 

Because of all of the good things I read about this foundation, I'm going to try again. I'm a NW43 in MAC Select and MAC MSF. Can anyone suggest a shade for my skintone that is lighter than HD 177._

 
I had the same experience. My mom told me my face was way darker than neck and I looked weird. So I went to another sephora and a MA there told me that I am a 173 and not a 177....big difference. I think the original MA just picked up some dark color and told me it would work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to trade in my 177 for a 173 tomorrow and I cant wait.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocoaluv* 

 
_I had the same experience. My mom told me my face was way darker than neck and I looked weird. So I went to another sephora and a MA there told me that I am a 173 and not a 177....big difference. I think the original MA just picked up some dark color and told me it would work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to trade in my 177 for a 173 tomorrow and I cant wait._

 
I really don't understand what is wrong with those MAs at Sephora! Perhaps it's that stupid lighting...This random SA was following me around and when I stopped at the MUFE HD display she *decided* to tell me that I was 177--mind you I did not ask for her assistance at all, I just wanted to swatch and move on to the next brand, browsing etc. Anyhoo, if I wore mac Studio fix it would be like C7 ish and I looked at her, laughed and was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I told her I was around 173ish and she was like "Huh...really? You think so?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She then proceeded to come towards me like as if I would let her swatch the 177 on me, and I ran away so fast


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 19, 2009)

for those wear #178, which shade do you wear in Mat Velvet?


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 19, 2009)

I got a sample from Sephora, and I love it! Looks awesome in pictures =)

My shade is #123, which is perfect for my olive undertones. (I usually describe myself as an NC30 but it tends to be too yellow for me).

Mind you, I have normal to dry skin, also eczema prone. I use WAY less concealer now because the foundation does a good job of covering up most of my blemishes. I set it with BE Mineral Veil and it doesn't look cakey or move throughout the day =)


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_Have You Tried Make Up For Ever's High Defination Makeup?  I Have Heard Lots Of Good Reviews About It But None From Woc, So Are You Going To Buy In The Hype And Try It?_

 
*Thank you so much for opening the subject : being a Mac snob, i recently decided to try other brands of cosmetics as well.*
*I am a NC50 and, according to reliable persons on this forum I should be foundation ref HD175 with MUFE;*
*I logged on their website one hour ago, I did not see one picture of a black woman in their 'photo section'. I felt frustrated because I could not 'evaluate' their art- so to speak-*
*So, i join your request on this forum.*
*I also plan to go to their counter this week G-d willing.*


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I LOVE it!  I'm an NC50, so I wear number 175 in this foundation._

 
*Lil, I read on a Shephora consumers reviews that the white powder was turning ashy ? What can you say as an advice ?*

*Also, i am MAC NC50 like you, could you make me a list of the basics i'd need? primer? foundation (173?) , loose or pressed powder, eye shadows (3 of them) and 1 blush ?*
*Are you in ?*


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm NC50 my MUFE HD foundation was matched to #178 at Sephora. I purchased #177 and it looks good too but neither are a perfect match for me. The HD power will turn white if you use too much. It great at controlling oil but applying without it turning white takes a little work.
Swatches: The Glam Shack: Foundation - Swatch Request


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_Hello ladies,

Can anyone help me find my shade? the MAs in Sephora here are ..hmm how do you say it nicely? CRAP?

They're forever matching me to super light foundations and making me look like the undead. I'm NC 43/43.5. I know you can't give me the exact shade , I was looking to narrow it down to 2 or 3 shades to try. The 173 sounds about right to me..what do you guys think?_

 
*hI KateRosier! Did you go at la Boetie in Paris?*
*I may have s/o who could help you if she's available. She works in theatre.*


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm NC50 my MUFE HD foundation was matched to #178 at Sephora. I purchased #177 and it looks good too but neither are a perfect match for me. The HD power will turn white if you use too much. It great at controlling oil but applying without it turning white takes a little work.
Swatches: The Glam Shack: Foundation - Swatch Request_

 
*Vixxan, thank you for the swatches site ! It's awsowe!*


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Vixxan, i read your blog with pleasure.*
*Here's a quote :*
*'*My MAC foundation color is NC50 for Graftobian I'm wearing Midnight Marigold and if I have had a lot of sun I usually wear Burnt Amber. Each palette comes with 5 shades I use Midnight Marigold and Burnt Amber I use the other shades on the palette for highlighting and contouring. I discovered that I prefer to use this foundation for contouring and highlighting opposed to using powders.

*I am very intersted by your expertise, so if you were willing to im me, I would be more than happy.*
*Keep up the good work*
*Hannah*


----------



## lenchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_*Thank you so much for opening the subject : being a Mac snob, i recently decided to try other brands of cosmetics as well.*
*I am a NC50 and, according to reliable persons on this forum I should be foundation ref HD175 with MUFE;*
*I logged on their website one hour ago, I did not see one picture of a black woman in their 'photo section'. I felt frustrated because I could not 'evaluate' their art- so to speak-*
*So, i join your request on this forum.*
*I also plan to go to their counter this week G-d willing.*_

 
I'm an NC50 at MAC and a 177 in MUFE. The HD foundation is beautiful!


----------



## Tavia (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello girls,
I've been using HD foundation 170 for about 3 weeks now and I have to say I'm not pleased with it. I will make a review soon on my blog, but I expected a lot more from this product. I have an oily type of skin and although I'm using MUFE All Mat matifying primer (which is great, you care read the review here) the foundation fades away in a couple of hours. My face doesn't feel heavy but it doesn't cover so well. If I have any breakouts or pimples they will be visible even after I apply the foundation.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 7, 2009)

any NW50 girls use this product? whats the MUFE HD equivalent???


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_*Thank you so much for opening the subject : being a Mac snob, i recently decided to try other brands of cosmetics as well.*
*I am a NC50 and, according to reliable persons on this forum I should be foundation ref HD175 with MUFE;*
*I logged on their website one hour ago, I did not see one picture of a black woman in their 'photo section'. I felt frustrated because I could not 'evaluate' their art- so to speak-*
*So, i join your request on this forum.*
*I also plan to go to their counter this week G-d willing.*_

 
Try this link. ::: Make Up For Ever ::: 
I think it's a better link for color matching purposes. I'm a NC50 in Studio Sculpt, which I guess should really be NC55. I think I'm either 175 or 178 in the MUFE HD. I'll be going back to Sephora this week to make my final decision. If anyone has any suggestions based on my profile pic please suggest away.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 8, 2009)

I've heard so many great things about this foundation so I decided to give it a try. I already use the Mat Velvet+ which I like, but everyone raves about the HD.

I went to Sephora today and was matched to #170 and was given a sample to try. I'll probably use it tomorrow and I'll let you guys know what I think.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_I've heard so many great things about this foundation so I decided to give it a try. I already use the Mat Velvet+ which I like, but everyone raves about the HD.

I went to Sephora today and was matched to #170 and was given a sample to try. I'll probably use it tomorrow and I'll let you guys know what I think._

 
great! let us know your thoughts on it.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_okay...yup imma give this a try..y'all are just raving about this thing so I know its gotta be good! I'm an NC50 so it looks like I should be trying out #175.....*im attacking* the counter today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks ladies! I'll let u know how it goes.....it better give me that Diva look..hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahahaha !!! Very funny !!!!!!!! I love the way you expressed the urge !


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm NC50 my MUFE HD foundation was matched to #178 at Sephora. I purchased #177 and it looks good too but neither are a perfect match for me. The HD power will turn white if you use too much. It great at controlling oil but applying without it turning white takes a little work.
Swatches: The Glam Shack: Foundation - Swatch Request_

 

Vixxan, many thanks! You were 100% right about the above (NC50/177/ definitely not the translucide HD powder but the 36/ primer 0).
I went to the MUFE store and I am now all set with 'all the basics'.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay, I tried the HD foundation yesterday and am wearing it again today. I was matched at Spehora to #170. It was a perfect match, but the problem I had yesterday was shine...I have really oily skin.  Today I set it with MAC's Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder. We'll see how well this works....


----------



## crystrill (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_any NW50 girls use this product? whats the MUFE HD equivalent???_

 
Not sure the HD, but I believe in Mat Velvet you would be 80/180.

I'm NC50 in MAC and wear 175 in MUFE HD. I use to love it when I wore it. Here' a picture of me with it on, along with the HD powder:






I currently use Estee Lauder DoubleWear in Rich Cocoa. I lovvve it. But looking at this picture, I might switch back to HD. It was definitely "lighter" than EL but gave me the same coverage. However, EL stays on ALLLL day.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_Okay, I tried the HD foundation yesterday and am wearing it again today. I was matched at Spehora to #170. It was a perfect match, but the problem I had yesterday was shine...I have really oily skin.  Today I set it with MAC's Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder. We'll see how well this works...._

 
Alright, the verdict is in. Using the MAC Prep+Prime Transparent FInishing Powder definitely helped. I think I might just go ahead and drop down the $ & get this foundation.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Not sure the HD, but I believe in Mat Velvet you would be 80/180.

I'm NC50 in MAC and wear 175 in MUFE HD. I use to love it when I wore it. Here' a picture of me with it on, along with the HD powder:






I currently use Estee Lauder DoubleWear in Rich Cocoa. I lovvve it. But looking at this picture, I might switch back to HD. It was definitely "lighter" than EL but gave me the same coverage. However, EL stays on ALLLL day._

 

Crystill, what type of foundation is DoubleWear (sorry- i can't save minutes to look it out now, my nightshift ended & i'll go teaching in a few..) ; powder, liquid? I didn't know Estee Lauder was carrying wide range complexion products under her name as opposed to that of her other brands.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Vixxan, many thanks! You were 100% right about the above (NC50/177/ definitely not the translucide HD powder but the 36/ primer 0).
I went to the MUFE store and I am now all set with 'all the basics'._

 
Awesome!!! What color foundation did you get?


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Awesome!!! What color foundation did you get?_

 

I got the 177 foundation.

If I may, I will ask you how to keep my make-up & eyelashes on 48 hours straight , in special circumstances of course.
For example, I was on call at hospital last night, had to teach a few hours in the afternoon, then will be back to hospital on call until friday 8 am.

I read from a post this morning that Estee Lauder had a very effective long stay foundation.

In the same time, I am thinking that maybe the most important in such cases would be the first layer of make-up , and then, having it straightened up with a blot?
It surely be another thread or a topic for private msg.
Thanks again.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Crystill, what type of foundation is DoubleWear (sorry- i can't save minutes to look it out now, my nightshift ended & i'll go teaching in a few..) ; powder, liquid? I didn't know Estee Lauder was carrying wide range complexion products under her name as opposed to that of her other brands. _

 

They have it in liquid and powder form. I usually use the liquid but the powder is really nice too! It goes on silky smooth. I prefer it over MAC studio fix. and yeah EL makes a lot of colors.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_They have it in liquid and powder form. I usually use the liquid but the powder is really nice too! It goes on silky smooth. I prefer it over MAC studio fix. and yeah EL makes a lot of colors._

 

Thanks!! Just so i may have an idea if the Sephora personel does not know, for the powder form if i am NC50 what is it in EL ?


----------



## crystrill (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Thanks!! Just so i may have an idea if the Sephora personel does not know, for the powder form if i am NC50 what is it in EL ?_

 
you would be around rich cocoa or truffle. they go by names. i think they have numbers on it as well but i dont know it.


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought MUFE HD foundation in 173. The color match was perfect, its just the foundation itself make me look greasy ( I think its the stuff that supposed to make you look dewy thats not agreeing with me) But other than that its a good product.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_Try this link. ::: Make Up For Ever ::: 
I think it's a better link for color matching purposes. I'm a NC50 in Studio Sculpt, which I guess should really be NC55. I think I'm either 175 or 178 in the MUFE HD. I'll be going back to Sephora this week to make my final decision. If anyone has any suggestions based on my profile pic please suggest away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Update: 178 was a tad too dark. 178 and 175 look identical in the bottle but when swatched 178 is a bit darker. I got the 175 with my beauty insider gc and paid $27. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My complexion is very similar to Erin of Scandalous Beauty and she wears 175 so it should be fine.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_I got the 177 foundation.

If I may, I will ask you how to keep my make-up & eyelashes on 48 hours straight , in special circumstances of course.
For example, I was on call at hospital last night, had to teach a few hours in the afternoon, then will be back to hospital on call until friday 8 am.

I read from a post this morning that Estee Lauder had a very effective long stay foundation.

In the same time, I am thinking that maybe the most important in such cases would be the first layer of make-up , and then, having it straightened up with a blot?
It surely be another thread or a topic for private msg.
Thanks again._

 
That's great! you got the 177 foundation, have you used it since you bought it?


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_That's great! you got the 177 foundation, have you used it since you bought it?_

 

As a matter of fact, i did try it.
A word of the context to make you understand why i'm chasing good foundations, long lasting :
I'm Jewish Orthodox and on the shabbath we are not allowed to do make up. It has to be done BEFORE if you want to have make up on during the shabbes.

So, friday afternoon before the candle lighting, i put my MUFE 177 + POWDER HD on, i also used the MAC soft sparkle black pencil -great ! - 
I applied Model in a Bottle for the eyebrows.
I sprayed with Model in a Bottle at the end of all of it.

I came back from my rabbi where i was spending shabbes, just two hours ago.
My make up was still great : except for the lipstick= gone , the cheeks= less less blush, my contour was fading away.
But the foundation work was there ! 

I also have to say that to keep all this in good state, i slept on my back, and i gently wiped my face in the morning.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_you would be around rich cocoa or truffle. they go by names. i think they have numbers on it as well but i dont know it._

 

Thanks! I will have a look at it.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_I got the 177 foundation.

If I may, I will ask you how to keep my make-up & eyelashes on 48 hours straight , in special circumstances of course.
For example, I was on call at hospital last night, had to teach a few hours in the afternoon, then will be back to hospital on call until friday 8 am.

I read from a post this morning that Estee Lauder had a very effective long stay foundation.

In the same time, I am thinking that maybe the most important in such cases would be the first layer of make-up , and then, having it straightened up with a blot?
It surely be another thread or a topic for private msg.
Thanks again._

 
I love to test product to see if they actually do what they say they do. So far none of the foundations that I have tried have lasted more than 16 hours. I have tested them with fix plus, different primers, no primers and none of them have lasted for 24 hours. For me the reason that they probably don't last that long is that I have oily skin. I'm going to be testing different foundation and using milk of magnesia as a base to see if that helps. Also, I remember doing a brief test of staying power between MUFE HD and MAC Studio Fix Fluid and I recall that MAC lasted longer. I will re-do the test and let you know the results.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I love to test product to see if they actually do what they say they do. So far none of the foundations that I have tried have lasted more than 16 hours. I have tested them with fix plus, different primers, no primers and none of them have lasted for 24 hours. For me the reason that they probably don't last that long is that I have oily skin. I'm going to be testing different foundation and using milk of magnesia as a base to see if that helps. Also, I remember doing a brief test of staying power between MUFE HD and MAC Studio Fix Fluid and I recall that MAC lasted longer. I will re-do the test and let you know the results._

 

Are you saying that Estee Lauder was disqualified from the start, or that you have not tested this foundation yet? I'm not sure


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Are you saying that Estee Lauder was disqualified from the start, or that you have not tested this foundation yet? I'm not sure_

 
I haven't tried the Estee Lauder DoubleWear foundation. I have tried the Estee Lauder Double Matte foundation. This one has very nice coverage and it lasted for a fair amount of time but the color was really off. The color (warm chestnut) was almost a burnt red looking color. It didn't look good on me at all because of the color. I was going to test the MAC and MUFE because I know you already have those.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I haven't tried the Estee Lauder DoubleWear foundation. I have tried the Estee Lauder Double Matte foundation. This one has very nice coverage and it lasted for a fair amount of time but the color was really off. The color (warm chestnut) was almost a burnt red looking color. It didn't look good on me at all because of the color. I was going to test the MAC and MUFE because I know you already have those._

 

Right - And i do love MAC & MUFE foundations
About Estee Lauder DoubleWear foundation powder (not the Matte), i was suggested Rich cocoa ou Truffle earlier.
Maybe these shades would fit you


----------



## crystrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I love to test product to see if they actually do what they say they do. So far none of the foundations that I have tried have lasted more than 16 hours. I have tested them with fix plus, different primers, no primers and none of them have lasted for 24 hours. For me the reason that they probably don't last that long is that I have oily skin. I'm going to be testing different foundation and using milk of magnesia as a base to see if that helps. Also, I remember doing a brief test of staying power between MUFE HD and MAC Studio Fix Fluid and I recall that MAC lasted longer. I will re-do the test and let you know the results._

 
That was always my problem too but Double Wear seems to last forever and doesn't make me oily. I've been able to wipe off blush without it budging my foundation. Changing my skincare routine helped a lot though. But that was just me. I don't think anybodies search for the perfect foundation ever ends. lol. I was in Sephora earlier and put 175 on my hand and it seemed a bit red and dark. But I didn't put it on my face. When I wore it - it was perfect though so who knows what changed. Maybe  I just needed to try it on my face?


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_That was always my problem too but Double Wear seems to last forever and doesn't make me oily. I've been able to wipe off blush without it budging my foundation. Changing my skincare routine helped a lot though. But that was just me. I don't think anybodies search for the perfect foundation ever ends. lol. I was in Sephora earlier and put 175 on my hand and it seemed a bit red and dark. But I didn't put it on my face. When I wore it - it was perfect though so who knows what changed. Maybe  I just needed to try it on my face?_

 
I am so tempted to try the Double Wear. It would be nice to have a foundation that looks good and last for a long time. I'm really tempted.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_That was always my problem too but Double Wear seems to last forever and doesn't make me oily. I've been able to wipe off blush without it budging my foundation. Changing my skincare routine helped a lot though. But that was just me. I don't think anybodies search for the perfect foundation ever ends. lol. I was in Sephora earlier and put 175 on my hand and it seemed a bit red and dark. But I didn't put it on my face. When I wore it - it was perfect though so who knows what changed. Maybe  I just needed to try it on my face?_

 
You sure you didn't pick up 178 by mistake? That one looked red to me compared to 175. They looked nearly the same in the bottle side by side. The employee @ Sephora thought so too.


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm an NW45 in MAC and tried the MUFE HD 175 and that was way too light/ashy for me. They matched me with 178 which was better, it matched the inside of my face perfectly but on the peripherals that too looked ashy so...the 180 is a bit darker than my complexion but it works...Also in the Mat Velvet +, which I actually own, I wear #80 which also is a bit darker than my complexion but it works better for my oily skin. I just wish they had a colour in between #75 and #80 in the Mat Velvet +...HTH since obviously not all NW45s are gonna match with the HD 175, that seems REALLY light to me maybe more of an NW43/NC50...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_I'm an NW45 in MAC and tried the MUFE HD 175 and that was way too light/ashy for me. They matched me with 178 which was better, it matched the inside of my face perfectly but on the peripherals that too looked ashy so...the 180 is a bit darker than my complexion but it works...Also in the Mat Velvet +, which I actually own, I wear #80 which also is a bit darker than my complexion but it works better for my oily skin. *I just wish they had a colour in between #75 and #80 in the Mat Velvet +*...HTH since obviously not all NW45s are gonna match with the HD 175, that seems REALLY light to me maybe more of an NW43/NC50..._

 
 I am with you on this one. I am NW47 in SFF, 178 in MUFE HD and I am currently using #80 in Mat Velvet which is a bit too dark. #75 is way too light, so I too wish there was something between 75 and 80. May have to buy two shades in the future
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I am using the HD in the winter and the MV in the summer so maybe 80 will be ok when my skin is darker in the summer.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 13, 2009)

Vixxan, I will buy the DoubleWear make up powder tomorrow G-d willing,and I'll let you know how it worked for me.
MUFE 177 & MAC studio fix fluid NC50 are perfect match for me.
I once tried Black up, but it turned slightly ashy after less than one hour.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Vixxan, I will buy the DoubleWear make up powder tomorrow G-d willing,and I'll let you know how it worked for me.
MUFE 177 & MAC studio fix fluid NC50 are perfect match for me.
I once tried Black up, but it turned slightly ashy after less than one hour._

 
That would be nice I can't wait. I really want to get a good powder foundation.


----------



## AnjaNicole (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_I'm an NW45 in MAC and tried the MUFE HD 175 and that was way too light/ashy for me. They matched me with 178 which was better, it matched the inside of my face perfectly but on the peripherals that too looked ashy so...the 180 is a bit darker than my complexion but it works...Also in the Mat Velvet +, which I actually own, I wear #80 which also is a bit darker than my complexion but it works better for my oily skin. I just wish they had a colour in between #75 and #80 in the Mat Velvet +...HTH since obviously not all NW45s are gonna match with the HD 175, that seems REALLY light to me maybe more of an NW43/NC50..._

 


I totaly agree. I got MUFE HD 180 and Matte Velvet #80 and I wear NW 45 in MAC.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_You sure you didn't pick up 178 by mistake? That one looked red to me compared to 175. They looked nearly the same in the bottle side by side. The employee @ Sephora thought so too._

 

Positive. Not sure they even had 178. I tried on 175 and 177. 177 was wayyy too dark and 175 seemed so... off. But when I use to wear it, it looked fine, like in that picture I posted. So who knows. I think had I put it on my face it might have matched. But I think my face is lighter than my hand so it might have been too dark. No clue. But in the past two months I think my skin color got a little bit lighter though so that could be the solution to my problem.


----------



## Mochahantas (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I normally don't post pics, so these will be down in a matter of day, but I hope this helps someone.

I'm usually in between MAC NC50/NW43/NC45...I haven't figured it out yet. :/ Any takers, PUHLEASE PM me.

Anyway, I wear the MUFE 175 in the summer (perfect!), however, it looks like someone put chocolate on my face during the winter. The 173 was too yellow/light, but for some reason I match great with the 170. I have a dark neck (this is what not putting on sunscreen on your neck for years will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I mix a *tad* bit of the 175 with the 170 for my neck and jawline. I use the 170 on the middle portion of my face *PERFECT*. Quote:

 
Here I am with the MUFE.
[[removed]]

 

These will go poof in a few days.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_That would be nice I can't wait. I really want to get a good powder foundation._

 
Vixxan, hi! I had the infortunate surprise to discover that it was impossible to find a shade above medium at EL in Paris!
Tomorrow I will make a few calls to some stores to sort it out.
If I can't find my shade in France, I will have to order online G-d willing.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_That would be nice I can't wait. I really want to get a good powder foundation._

 
Vixxan, hi! I had the infortunate surprise to discover that it was impossible to find a shade above medium at EL in Paris!
Tomorrow I will make a few calls to some stores to sort it out.
If I can't find my shade in France, I will have to order online G-d willing.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Vixxan, hi! I had the infortunate surprise to discover that it was impossible to find a shade above medium at EL in Paris!
Tomorrow I will make a few calls to some stores to sort it out.
If I can't find my shade in France, I will have to order online G-d willing.
I'll keep you posted._

 
Hi Hannaleh

Thanks for remembering. I'm still working on the foundation test. I have to do it over because I discovered a flaw in my method of testing. It should be complete in a few days.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Hi Hannaleh

Thanks for remembering. I'm still working on the foundation test. I have to do it over because I discovered a flaw in my method of testing. It should be complete in a few days._

 
I'll be happy to know all about it from method to results when you are done.
I am still working on getting a good powder foundation.
If I can't find EL (above Auburn, that's the deepest the stores I went to have so far), I think I will buy the MUFE powder foundation.
Anyways, good luck for everything


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_I'll be happy to know all about it from method to results when you are done.
I am still working on getting a good powder foundation.
If I can't find EL (above Auburn, that's the deepest the stores I went to have so far), I think I will buy the MUFE powder foundation.
Anyways, good luck for everything_

 
I'm trying to purchase MUFE face and body foundation. Do you have this one and if so what color? 

I'm NC50 and MUFE 177 what color MUFE face and body would match me?

Thanks


----------



## Mochahantas (Dec 17, 2009)

Edited...Answered the wrong questions. Sorry.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm trying to purchase MUFE face and body foundation. Do you have this one and if so what color? 

I'm NC50 and MUFE 177 what color MUFE face and body would match me?

Thanks_

 
hello Vixxan,
Fist thing first, my internet modem has been down for four days now, so I am using internet from my mobile.
I apologize if I did not answered a question or for any delay.

Now, I use MAC face & body foundation in C9 on my decollete which is a 3 inches area down from the neck to the rest of the body.
This is this part of the decollete that us, Orthodox Jewish ladies, leave uncovered.
The C9 is a bit darker than the shade that would have mathched the NC50 because my skin is a bit darker around the base of the neck.
I won't buy MUFE because as you can see 3 inhes is not a large area.
I wish I could have helped.
The covered area is quite yellow, but never being exposed.
Be well


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm trying to purchase MUFE face and body foundation. Do you have this one and if so what color? 

I'm NC50 and MUFE 177 what color MUFE face and body would match me?

Thanks_

 
hello Vixxan,
Fist thing first, my internet modem has been down for four days now, so I am using internet from my mobile.
I apologize if I did not answer a question or for any delay.

Now, I use MAC face & body foundation in N9 on my decollete which is a 3 inches area down from the neck to the rest of the body.
This is this part of the decollete that us, Orthodox Jewish ladies, leave uncovered.
The N9 is a bit darker than the shade that would have mathched the NC50 because my skin is a bit darker around the base of the neck.
I won't buy MUFE because as you can see 3 inhes is not a large area.
I wish I could have helped.
The covered area is quite yellow, but never being exposed.
Be well


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm trying to purchase MUFE face and body foundation. Do you have this one and if so what color? 

I'm NC50 and MUFE 177 what color MUFE face and body would match me?

Thanks_

 
Correction: I wrote C9 instead of N9

I use N9 MAC  face and body foundation, only down around the neck


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm trying to purchase MUFE face and body foundation. Do you have this one and if so what color? 

I'm NC50 and MUFE 177 what color MUFE face and body would match me?

Thanks_

 
Correction: I wrote C9 instead of N9

I use N9 MAC  face and body foundation, only down around the neck


----------



## bambibrneyes (Dec 17, 2009)

ok, i've read all reviews about MUFE and i went to purchase some but the mua wasnt sure of the right foundation for me....please help me. I am NW45.


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bambibrneyes* 

 
_ok, i've read all reviews about MUFE and i went to purchase some but the mua wasnt sure of the right foundation for me....please help me. I am NW45._

 

Probably 178, I use 180 but I am closer to NW47....


----------



## crystrill (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Vixxan, hi! I had the infortunate surprise to discover that it was impossible to find a shade above medium at EL in Paris!
Tomorrow I will make a few calls to some stores to sort it out.
If I can't find my shade in France, I will have to order online G-d willing.
I'll keep you posted._

 
that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here's a pic i took earlier today at work wearing EL double wear foundation. oh and i work at a cco which explains all the EL crap in the back.






trust me, my face is no where NEAR this even toned and clear. lol. but MUFE HD is really nice too. i love them both!


----------



## Islandcutie (Dec 18, 2009)

I wear a NW50 in Mac and i picked up a 180 in MUFE HD this summer and it was a bit off. So i tried the 188 and it was too dark. So i kept my 180, but since its become a bit cooler, Ive tried my 180 once again and its pretty much perfect! Love it!


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a pic i took earlier today at work wearing EL double wear foundation. oh and i work at a cco which explains all the EL crap in the back.






trust me, my face is no where NEAR this even toned and clear. lol. but MUFE HD is really nice too. i love them both!_

 

You are so pretty and your foundation looks perfect. I'm looking at the foundation on Estee Lauder's website. Truffle looks really red. Do you know if it has more red than rich cocoa?

Thanks


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a pic i took earlier today at work wearing EL double wear foundation. oh and i work at a cco which explains all the EL crap in the back.






trust me, my face is no where NEAR this even toned and clear. lol. but MUFE HD is really nice too. i love them both!_

 
Wow! You are beautiful! The make up job is beautiful!
When my home internet is fixed, I'll try to decide which one of the 3 shades I match.
You're right MUFE is good: holds well, lasts long...

Hahahaha for the 'crap there is in it'
Thanks for the help.
I wish I can acquire the EL (mu powder) the sooner possible.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a pic i took earlier today at work wearing EL double wear foundation. oh and i work at a cco which explains all the EL crap in the back.






trust me, my face is no where NEAR this even toned and clear. lol. but MUFE HD is really nice too. i love them both!_

 
Wow! You are beautiful! The make up job is beautiful!
When my home internet is fixed, I'll try to decide which one of the 3 shades I match.
You're right MUFE is good: holds well, lasts long...

Hahahaha for the 'crap there is in it'
Thanks for the help.
I wish I can acquire the EL (mu powder) the sooner possible.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bambibrneyes* 

 
_ok, i've read all reviews about MUFE and i went to purchase some but the mua wasnt sure of the right foundation for me....please help me. I am NW45._

 
I'm a NW45 in SFF, NC50 in Studio Sculpt, NW45 in Studio Finish Concealer. I have 175 in the MUFE HD. 178 was a tad too dark. Sephora will give you samples of both to try.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_You are so pretty and your foundation looks perfect. I'm looking at the foundation on Estee Lauder's website. Truffle looks really red. Do you know if it has more red than rich cocoa?

Thanks_

 
i think i own truffle as well so i'll swatch it later and post pics.


----------



## naijapretty (Dec 19, 2009)

MUFE HD foundation does look like skin, it may lack in some yellow shades, but I use the flash colour in Yellow to compensate. However, steer clear of the HD powder, it's really tricky. I'd recommend Ben Nye loose powders instead as they are warm and have no grey undertone in them ( I liked MAC Blot powder but that has some grey)


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

I noticed that when I stepped into the MAC store with MUFE HD foundation that it really did hold up under the harsh lighting. That's when I fell In love <3
I am an NC42, and I use MUFE HD #123


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_MUFE HD foundation does look like skin, it may lack in some yellow shades, but I use the flash colour in Yellow to compensate. However, steer clear of the HD powder, it's really tricky. I'd recommend Ben Nye loose powders instead as they are warm and have no grey undertone in them ( I liked MAC Blot powder but that has some grey)_

 
So what do you use to set it? The Ben Nye?
Because I don't have any loose setting powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you think MSF will work?


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_i think i own truffle as well so i'll swatch it later and post pics._

 
Thanks, that would be great!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a NW20/25 and I'm so lost! don't know which shade to choose... I'm afraid 130 it's too dark for me \:


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't normally wear liquid foundation, but I love Make Up Forever HD. I was matched at Sephora this week and I am a 173. I usually war Mac StudioFix Powder in C7. I guess I'm going to purchase it tomorrow. Will post pics. FYI I applied it with Make Up Forever's Kabuki Brush. It's to die for. So soft and sturdy. A must have ladies!!!


----------



## La flaca (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Make Up For Ever Hd Makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_ok today I went to get matched by a Make up Artist at sephora (smashbox rep was there and matched me) she...she gave me a make over w/ #153 which is 

153 Golden Honey 
(for medium skin with olive undertones)
Item # 1097039 and its a perfect match...

I was sooooooo off! w/ the #170 lol and #155_

 
Just for reference, What shade are you on MAC's foundation?


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of me wearing MUFE Hd #173. THis is the first time I've used liquid foundation and now I've been converted thanks to MUFE. I'm not sure about the white powder. It scares me. I did buy the nylon kabuki brush. Loves it! I bought the Mac 187 brush and I love how the foundation goes on. Try it!


----------



## myzleelee (Mar 13, 2010)

ok ladies im so ready for the hd foundation! i currently wear studio sculpt in nw47-mineralize satin finish nw45,  does anyone know which shade i should try? sephora's swatches doesn't help me much.....TIA


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_ok ladies im so ready for the hd foundation! i currently wear studio sculpt in nw47-mineralize satin finish nw45,  does anyone know which shade i should try? sephora's swatches doesn't help me much.....TIA_

 
Most likely 178.


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all,

MUFE HD looks amazing and flawless and definitely gives that 'my skin but better' look in pics but please test it on a small area first so you don't have to go through what I did. I wore it and it and I must be allergic to the silicone and got HUGE bumps on my face one of which seriously looked like a welt. It was shocking, I put it on that day and by evening time that happened. It was the only new product I used that day. 

I returned it so fast. I'm bummed about it because like I said flawless coverage, nice feel and looks great in pics! But not for everyone so I would recommend testing it first or if you know you are allergic to silicone in some makeup products (ex Smashbox photofinish), this might not be HG for you.

For reference I am a NC43 and wore 153 which was the closest match I could find.


----------



## macfaydengirl (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there! How is the 155 in the MUFFE working out for you? How would you say it compares to the 170 you had before? I'm thinking about getting this foundation as I've heard many good things about it.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried this foundation today and I am in love!   I have oily skin, but I am tired of the heavy feeling I am getting from matte foundations.  I tried this and its light, and really does look like my skin.  Tomorrow will be the true test when I wear this on a freshly cleaned and moisturized and primed face.  I am hopeful because on the car ride home, the heat from the defroster was blaring and my foundation still looked really good!.

  	I used 180. 178 was really, close, but 178 looked very flat, whereas 180 had more dimension.   I am so excited, I hope this becomes my HG!


----------



## jodhika1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have it in 170, and it really looks like skin, if you get your correct colour match. 170 is orange for me, so i don't really use it now. But the texture is somewhere between a gel and a liquid and the particles are really fine. truly worthy of the name HD. it takes amazing photos!


----------



## sss215 (Jan 3, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I tried this foundation today and I am in love!   I have oily skin, but I am tired of the heavy feeling I am getting from matte foundations.  I tried this and its light, and really does look like my skin.  Tomorrow will be the true test when I wear this on a freshly cleaned and moisturized and primed face.  I am hopeful because on the car ride home, the heat from the defroster was blaring and my foundation still looked really good!.
> 
> I used 180. 178 was really, close, but 178 looked very flat, whereas 180 had more dimension.   I am so excited, I hope this becomes my HG!




  	Nope, not my HG, it transferred too much. I switched to MAC face and body and that! To my surprise,  is my HG! 

  	I did like MUFE HD and it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## __nini (Jan 28, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Nope, not my HG, it transferred too much. I switched to MAC face and body and that! To my surprise,  is my HG!
> 
> I did like MUFE HD and it was fun while it lasted.



 	Were you using it with the HD powder?? Or maybe I don't get what you mean by transfer. I put HD powder, a lil MSF Natural let it sit for a minute or two and then Fix + my entire situation. I went from 8pm to 7am - dinner, hugs, kisses, dancing...no transfer. What's F&B like? I was told it was sheer to light coverage.


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

I just want to have a try.


----------



## briar rose (Dec 1, 2012)

i am in mac nc 40 as well.... your post is really helpfull as because i am willing to try mufe hd foundation for so long but struggling finding the right shade. but the link u have posted is not available now, can u help me  with alternative ? like.. can u post a picture of both mac and mufe hd swatch please?
  	thanks


----------



## briar rose (Dec 1, 2012)

spoiledkiwi said:


> The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation


  	[h=5]i am in mac nc 40 as well.... your post is really helpfull as because i am willing to try mufe hd foundation for so long but struggling finding the right shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/h] 	[h=5]but the link u have posted is not available now, can u help me  with alternative ? like.. can u post a picture of both mac and mufe hd swatch please?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/h] 	[h=5]thanks





[/h]


----------



## briar rose (Dec 1, 2012)

[h=3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h] [h=3][/h] [h=3]I am in MAC NC 40 .. can anyone please suggest me what will be its equivalent to MUFE HD FOUNDATION???  





[/h]


----------



## briar rose (Dec 1, 2012)

I am in MAC NC 40 .. can anyone please suggest me what will be its equivalent to MUFE HD FOUNDATION???

along with that... may i have a look on swach of both foundations???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleaseeeee................


----------



## socalledemo (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm am nc 40 I use 123. I tried 153 140 127 128. 153 too orange and a little dark. 127 too light 128 weird undertone. 123 is darker and more yellow than 140 on me. 140 is peachy undertone. 127 too light 123 is darker. 123 is lighter and less orange on me than 153 :3 hth.  Can see swatches here http://karlasugar.net/2008/08/mufe-hd-foundation/


----------



## deanfour (Jan 5, 2013)

I use MUFE 173! Love it!


----------



## Teyz2 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think its the best foundation out there! never have I matched so perfectly! at MAC I'm an nw 45-nw47 .. 
  	mufe hd im 180n 
  	I use this foundation in most of my tutorials because it looks amazing on hd camera!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 4, 2013)

I have oily skin which mufe should I purchase? The matte or face & body.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think you want Face & Body if you have oily skin. It's a really dewy type of finish. I love it, but I have dry skin. From what I've heard, it's given people with oily skin some problems. I think you'll be better off with just about any of their other foundations. Probably try the Mat Velvet first.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 4, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I have oily skin which mufe should I purchase? The matte or face & body.


   Mat velvet is full coverage and works well with oily skin and face and body is light to medium coverage which isn't as longwearing on us with oily skin, but its nice for a makeup no makeup your skin but better look


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 5, 2013)

dominichulinda said:


> I'm going to get the smashbox HD foundation ...to have a lighter version of an HD foundation, because MUFE is tooooooooo much for my skin...:/...even the MA was telling me.  smashbox is amazingly light weight ..check it out.


 I adore my smashbox hd foundation. Extremely light weight, blend able and looks like skin. I am a foundation fanatic so I want to try mufe but smashbox is worth buying.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Anne Sakoane (May 9, 2013)

Hi, newb here. I finally managed to get ahold of MUFE HD Foundation 175 and the powder in the UK.
  aaaaannnnnndd

  Ummmm not 100% sure if it's worth the money yet.


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 11, 2013)

Hello everybody! I went to sephora to try out the kat von d lock it foundation....(didn't have a match for me) and walked out with the MUFE HD. This isn't the first time I tried it so I'm hoping ill like it better this go around. I did get matched to 177 this time, the first time I went with 175. I like this color a bit better I must but I still feel it needs to be a touch lighter (maybe mixed with 175?).  So there are a couple things i hate about the foundation one is that is creates sort of a lighter cast over your face in flash photos, two when it oxidizes I feel like it gets darker on me, and Three i have super duper oily skin so Even after setting this a couple hours later I'm shiny in my t zone.... The things that make it worth while tho are its coverage(medium build able  natural finish) and it has a lot less transfer.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2013)

chynacuppycake said:


> natural finish) and it has a lot less transfer.


  	What kind of primer are you using under the foundation? I've heard from some of the more oiler members here that Monostat Chafing Gel works wonders in keeping the oil away.


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 16, 2013)

Tried it with an oil free moisturizer and lately I have started using the Monistat again but after about an hour I'm oily...super oily. I have been hearing good things about milk of magnesia as a primer. Have you tried it?


----------



## jdandray (Jul 2, 2013)

I use it with Milk of Magnesia and it works out wonderfully!!! Oil control all day. Just be careful with how much you use. I only apply it the T-zone. And a very thin coat so my face doesn't look ashy once I'm done applying. The MUFE primer actually makes my oil production worse so I'm glad I skimped on that buy!!


----------

